# Beckhoff TwinCAT PLC (AdsOcx) und Visual Basic 6



## borsti87 (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo!
 Wie kann ich mit Visual Basic 6 z.B. einen Integer Wert aus einer PLC Variable in eine Visual Basic Variable übergeben und dann in einem Form anzeigen?


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Juli 2007)

Guckst du hier:

http://infosys.beckhoff.com --> TwinCAT --> TwinCAT System --> TwinCAT Connectivity --> TwinCAT ADS Beispiele --> Visual Basic

Du kannst OCX oder die DLL nutzen. Auf die PLC-Variablen wird über deren ADS "IndexGroup" und "IndexOffset" zugegriffen. Um den ganz einfach anzusehen, kannst z.B. das Programm "TwinCAT Scope View" nehmen. Dort über nen "neues" Scope das PLC-Programm laden (bei der Auswahl, welche Variable ins Scope eingefügt werden soll). Dann werden dir alle Variablen aufgelistet und links steht zu jeder die IndexGroup und Offset


----------



## hans47 (23 Dezember 2008)

Hallo trinitaucher, welche Bedeutung haben "IndexGroup" und "IndexOffset"? Kann ich diese Werte irgendwie festlegen oder vorhersagen?


----------



## trinitaucher (23 Dezember 2008)

hans47 schrieb:


> Hallo trinitaucher, welche Bedeutung haben "IndexGroup" und "IndexOffset"? Kann ich diese Werte irgendwie festlegen oder vorhersagen?


Genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber das hängt mit dem "ADS" zusammen. IndexGroup repräsentieren immer eine gewisse "Art" oder "Klasse" von Variablen ("Klassen" aber nicht im Sinn von C++ o.Ä.). Jedes ADS-Gerät (ADS "Port") hat einen gewissen Adress- und Speicherbereich zur Verfügung. Z.B. hat die PLC (Port 801) globale, lokale, indirekt- und direkt adressierte Variablen. Dann noch Bit- und Byte-orientierte Variaben usw. Das spiegelt sich in den IndexGroups wieder.
Der IndexOffset markiert einen Bereich der IndexGroup. So hat die erste Byte-Variable z.B. den Offset "0", die zweite den Offset "1" usw.

Musst mal im Infosystem nachlesen, ob du darüber was Detaillierteres findest.


----------



## hans47 (23 Dezember 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Musst mal im Infosystem nachlesen, ob du darüber was Detaillierteres findest.


Das schweigt sich leider dazu aus... aber ich glaube, ansonsten hast Du recht - und den Offset kann man scheinbar garnicht vorhersagen.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Dezember 2008)

hans47 schrieb:


> ... und den Offset kann man scheinbar garnicht vorhersagen.


 Ich hab mich darum auch nie gekümmert. Wenn ich's wissen will, nehm ich mir nen Scope und lass mir die Daten anzeigen.


----------

